# Cat repeatedly touches nose to mine when falling asleep



## Jehosaphet (Dec 29, 2019)

I've wondered about this for years and finally decided to register on a cat forum to ask. Because she's so consistent, my apple-faced Siamese, Carla, who generally sleeps at the foot of my bed every night. 
You know how you JUST start falling asleep and those random thoughts start coming in to your mind while right on the cusp of consciousness? That's when I feel something just barely grazing my nose...so light that it tickles, and its Carla...she's suddenly fixated on my nose/mouth area. 

And it happens near every night, right at that moment before sleep. Its so consistent that nights when I'm suffering from insomnia, I find myself pre-frustrated, knowing that she's laying down there just waiting for me to finally doze off just so she can wake me up again.

You know how your brain emits different waves during the different cycles of sleep? That's my own pet theory...that she can sense those Theta waves or whatever they're called, and then saunters over to...I don't know, check on my breathing, suck out my soul or whatever lol

Anyone else have a cat that'll do this??


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

My old cat Ernie used to put his face right up against mine in the night, but not at any particular time. Then he'd sneeze---every time. It got so I would throw the sheet over my face whenever I felt him approaching. I wondered if he could tell when he was going to sneeze (he had feline herpes) and wanted to share it with me. Or maybe he was sensitive to my soap or shampoo. I do miss Ernie a lot.

But each night when you're almost sleep? That would drive me nuts.

Your brain wave theory is interesting, but it could be she detects a change in your breathing. I do recommend sleeping with the sheet pulled up to your eyeballs!

What is an apple-faced Siamese? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Jehosaphet (Dec 29, 2019)

That is a BEAUTIFUL cat...very pretty colors. Apple face Siamese I guess is a Siamese cat that doesn't have that skinny face. I'd upload a pic, but looks like Photobucket has apparently been taken over by pop-ups.

Yeah its weird...I've looked around but haven't been able to find much about it. One person noted that it seemed like his cat was trying to check if he was still breathing, so...maybe, but definitely weird she does it when she does so consistently.

Sorry to hear about Ernie...jeesh what a pretty cat he was.


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

If you have the photo file stored on your computer or in your phone, you can insert it using the image icon. It doesn't have to be hosted somewhere else.


----------



## Jehosaphet (Dec 29, 2019)

Thanks for that...I didn't though. It's been on Photobucket for the last few years and looks like the site has about been taken over. Finally was able to get it out and back on my PC yesterday. Just..beware the Photobucket, that site is a mess now. 

Anyway, here's probably the best pic I snapped of her, supposedly an apple-faced Siamese, from what I've heard:


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

What a pretty car! She reminds me of the Siamese cats of my youth, back in the 1950s.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Yikes, Cat, not car. I guess there is no editing of posts now?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm at work. After I get in my cat and drive home, I'll check on that for you.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

My cats do this to me while I'm in bed too. I just think that they're checking my breathing, as I have noticed that they'll do it to each other as well. 

As to the old "apple head" Siamese, the breed that is most like it is in most cat fancy associations is the *Tonkinese,* not only in the pointed pattern, but also solid colors.. Here's a link:





Tonkinese – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







www.cfa.org


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

eldercat said:


> . . . I guess there is no editing of posts now?


Don't know if you've gotten an answer yet from Marie. I'm able to edit my posts by clicking on the 3 dots on the right hand side of the top line of each post.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks. I'd hover over those but there was nothing to indicate that they do anything, so I have not clicked. The other little marks have words by them to tell what they are. I don't read hieroglyphics very well. ;(


----------



## catsinthegarden (May 19, 2019)

It's safe to click that. When I hover over them my browser (Chrome) tells me that it's 'Site navigation.' Clicking on them on my own post lets me choose between Edit and Report. When I click on the dots on someone else's post, all I see is Report . . . which makes sense.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Thanks so much. 

To the OP - maybe your cat is kissing you goodnight?  A nose touch is perhaps less disturbing than all those whiskers... which is what _I_ get.


----------

